# Cynthia Fuente in person



## Mack (Aug 14, 2007)

*Cynthia Fuente is going to make a special appearance at
Mack's Cigar Shop
Duluth, GA. Sept. 20th from 4-9
There may also be a dinner the night before for the CFCF

for info, 678-417-1551*


----------

